# Bball Breakdown Warriors at Lakers: Are The Refs in on it?



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow. Is all I can say. And this guy is the least bias person out there.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Try actually posting the video right, god forbid you at least do one thing right on this website.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

'jarret jack clearly in a shooting motion...'

yeah, no bias there - I didnt even bother with watching more than that - if you're first 'questionable call' is clearly BS why bother?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Try actually posting the video right, god forbid you at least do one thing right on this website.


Yea and god forbid he gives you a fully functioning brain.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well I'm convinced. NBA is a mockery! I'd have to be a complete idiot to still invest my time and money on it after this video.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> Yea and god forbid he gives you a fully functioning brain.


Says the guy that thinks Kobe isn't a superstar.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it just me or did most of the video basically state that either the Warriors screwed up or they got bad calls too?

This video is pretty pointless.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Warriors could lose the nba Title this June because of Refs of this game.

38 years dream ends in this game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well I'm convinced. NBA is a mockery! I'd have to be a complete idiot to still invest my time and money on it after this video.


Damn it, I'm watching games right now. I'm a complete idiot!

At least I know drizzay didn't quit on the NBA either.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Says the guy that thinks Kobe isn't a superstar.


Ummm look into the stats...he isn't a superstar of a all-star. He's a bum. Lakers are 32-4 when Kobe doesnt play. 

Yeah. let that sink in.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

liar


----------

